# Noisy canister filter?



## PaezCichlids (Mar 12, 2015)

hey guys! just joined this forum yesterday! and i may need some help! i just started my new 180 gallon 6 days ago and im having issues with my 2 aqua top CF 500 UV canister filters.. i have a marine land c360 on a other tank and its quiet almost no noise at all! but the aqua tops have a rattling noise.. and im wondering if it could be because of the matrix bio? could it be floating in the canister? hopefully someone can help me! il try and post a link to my video i made today! hope to hear from somebody soon! [youtube]https://youtu.be/Fu70JMhsyWQ/youtube]


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

In order to post pics or videos, follow the instructions in the link in my signature.

Matrix shouldn't float in water but it's possible some small pieces might have gotten into the impeller cavity so you need to check that out.

Can you post how and what type media you have in the filters?

Are the filters brand new or used?


----------



## PaezCichlids (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey deeds! Thanks for the reply! I think I got the signature correct with the link of my tank with the filters! So the media is what came with it from bottom to top it's : the mechanical with sponges,then it's the carbon,bio balls, and ceramic rings mixed with the matrix. And they are brand new started this tank 6 days ago


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds as if all the air is NOT evacuated from your filters. My guess is that is due to the length of the hoses because they are drooping below the top of the canister filter tops. If you are satisfied with the placement of the filters in your set up, I would trim the hoses so there isn't any loops or drooping. However, leave enough slack in the hoses so you can move the canister for servicing or making slight adjustments to the intake and output placement in the tank.


----------



## PaezCichlids (Mar 12, 2015)

I tried shacking them till it would stop doing water swooshing noise and I did but still has the rattle on both, It's just that this canister is heavy and has no handles to grab on to.. But I guess I could just make the tubes short and just manage to unlatch the canister from the tubes for servicing but if that does not work do you think if I would place the matrix bio media where the bio balls are and move the balls up could make a difference?


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would have to agree with Deeda, sounds like the air is not evacuated from the canister, take the delivery hose out of the tank and lay it below the level of the canister untill water runs at full bore from hose with no air bubbles. Perhaps if you have a ceramic shaft which the impeller spins on, then this could be broken. If the shaft is not centralized within the small rubber bushes on each end this can cause noise as well. Some times it is just an elimination process to find the correct solution. I don't think placement of Media will have anything to do with the noise.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice tank. Check the items already mentioned as a starting point. It could also be that your media is a little loose...or not enough in the trays. In a filter like that, the media does not need to move around, it simply need to receive good water flow through it.

In the meantime, tell us a little more about your tank. What type and brand lighting? Give us a rundown on your fish.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

This is literally the EXACT same problem I am having. I also have a 180 gallon tank with two Sun Sun 304-b filters (basically the exact same filter with a different name) and I too thought it was the seachem matrix knocking around inside the trays, so I bagged it up and they BOTH still rattle as they always have from when they were first turned on. I even removed the matrix from the tray and restarted the filter and it still rattled without it.. Did you ever get this resolved by chance? My tank is in my living room and I cannot stand listening to this anymore. My hoses are mostly shortened but there is some room to shorten some more so I might try.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

So if you have checked that there is no media or sand or packaging in the impeller or pump housing. I would call customer service. The dealings I have had with TruAqua have gone very well for me.


----------



## PaezCichlids (Mar 12, 2015)

sorry for not being on in such a long time or replying i have been super busy... so the problem has still not been resolved.. this is the latest video i made on the 9th of april [youtube]https://youtu.be/en_LL4cdmrQ/youtube] the fish i currently have in there are a Red shoulder,a Borleyi, OB Peacock, 2 venustrus, 1 yellow lab 1 bumble bee, 2 Synodontis multipunctatus, 1 pleco and 2 bleu guys that I'm not sure what they are maybe some1 can tell me if you check out my youtube page : " https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtLNuk ... Of2WI0aw5A " thank you all for your replies and information much appreciated


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel your pain. I didn't take my impellers out so I guess mine must look like that too. I will have to check. It really is annoying.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I checked your video for the filter problem. The damaged impeller was probably caused by hard debris such as substrate, carbon or filter media reaching the impeller though it is always possible the impeller was defective from the get go.

I definitely recommend shortening your filter hoses, they should follow a smooth upward flow from the top of the filter to the rim of the tank. Just leave enough slack so they don't put any strain on the fittings and still allow you to easily disconnect them from the filter for maintenance.


----------



## Frank512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Frank512 said:


> I feel your pain. I didn't take my impellers out so I guess mine must look like that too. I will have to check. It really is annoying.


I opened one up today while I did a water change earlier and my impellers look perfectly fine. A few days after I first posted in the thread I shortened my hoses so they go straight upwards, the rattles in both filters remain. I'm about to just bite the bullet and spring for something else at this point. When I have my TV on I don't notice it, but when it's off I can hear it and it bugs the heck out of me.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

It could have to do more with the audio dynamics of the cabinet and room (blank walls, hard flooring, lack of fabric curtains, etc). A cabinet can sometimes act as an echo chamber.

Couple of ideas to try:
1) place a small blank around each of the filters.
2) cut pieces of foam board (home depot) and install in your cabinet
3) set the filters on so padding (rubber pad, foam pad, etc)
4) hang fabric or terry towels in the cabinet to cover the back opening as much as possible.

Hope that helps...or gets some ideas rolling.


----------



## PaezCichlids (Mar 12, 2015)

so a new update! i exchange the head of one of the filters and the noise was gone! Now i still have to switch the other one for the second time hopefully the last....

i had my strawberry and my jewel Cichlid pass 2 weeks ago but i got a new big strawberry and 2 frontosa's! they are beautiful! but today one of the frontosa has a white spot right in the middle of both his eyes. it really stands out like white on black. does any1 have an idea what it could be? i hope to hear from some1 soon! thanks!


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

PaezCichlids said:


> so a new update! i exchange the head of one of the filters and the noise was gone! Now i still have to switch the other one for the second time hopefully the last....
> 
> i had my strawberry and my jewel Cichlid pass 2 weeks ago but i got a new big strawberry and 2 frontosa's! they are beautiful! but today one of the frontosa has a white spot right in the middle of both his eyes. it really stands out like white on black. does any1 have an idea what it could be? i hope to hear from some1 soon! thanks!


I believe the white spot on your front's eyes are often refered to as "Cloudy Eyes". From what I've researched in the forum, it is due to water quality of the tank and/or stress due to the bullying of others. I have ONE female out of TEN Mobas in my colony keeps having the problem. I'd put her in a hospital tank and treat her for a few weeks until the problem have gone away before putting her back to the main tank. Right now she is in the hospital tank again with the same problem. This is her second time for the same problem. You can find treatments in many forums, especially the Cyphos dot com. Hope this help.
Joe.


----------

